# California Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

California Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 42,396 Last Week: 43,265 Last Year: 88,385
Tons Delivered: 11,600 Last Week: 17,200 Last Year: 26,573
Year to Date FOB: 1,952,396 Last Week: 1,910,000 Last Year: 1,907,062
YTD Delivered: 935,257 Last Week: 923,657 Last Year: 790,242

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 12,140 Tons Delivered: 7,025
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady. Demand moderate to
good and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to weak. Demand very light
and supply moderate to heavy. Retail and stable hay steady. Demand moderate to
good and supply moderate. Milk prices on the board still not looking good,
dairies have pulled back from buying mainly due to poor cash flow and also busy
with corn silage.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Petaluma Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 100 250.00-250.00 250.00
Good 200 245.00-245.00 245.00 180.00-180.00 180.00
Fair 250 225.00-235.00 230.00 170.00-170.00 170.00

Escalon - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 2,300 265.00-278.00 276.30 205.00-215.00 208.75
Premium 225 255.00-265.00 261.67 195.00-205.00 199.30
Good 450 245.00-255.00 247.22 185.00-195.00 188.68
Fair 2,750 225.00-235.00 225.47 175.00-178.00 177.50
Alfalfa Export
Good 500 220.00-220.00 220.00

Tracy-Patterson-Stockton FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 75 240.00-240.00 240.00 178.00-190.00 182.56
Fair 200 200.00-200.00 200.00 155.00-165.00 157.83
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 50 215.00-215.00 215.00 165.00-165.00 165.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good/Premium 100 235.00-235.00 235.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 100 80.00-85.00 82.50

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Cubes Domestic Cattle
Good 100 210.00-220.00 212.50
Alfalfa Cubes Horse
Good 25 220.00-220.00 220.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 425 215.00-235.00 228.24 170.00-175.00 172.50
Good 850 205.00-225.00 209.71 150.00-165.00 162.31
Fair 2,500 180.00-200.00 191.80 140.00-150.00 147.71
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 500 220.00-230.00 224.00 165.00-180.00 170.00
Good/Premium 400 205.00-220.00 212.50 140.00-160.00 147.50
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 25 200.00-200.00 200.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 150 240.00-240.00 240.00 170.00-170.00 170.00
Rice Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 150 2.50-2.50 2.50 2.00-2.00 2.00
Sudan Export
Premium 320 230.00-230.00 230.00
Good 700 200.00-210.00 203.57
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Premium 250 3.50-3.50 3.50 3.00-3.00 3.00
Good 300 3.00-3.00 3.00 2.50-2.50 2.50

Other hay: 2,250 Tons:
Escalon - Modesto - Turlock:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 250 tons 195.00-215.00 Delivered.
Northern - Intermountain Areas:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa rain damage 1,050 tons 150.00-160.00 FOB.
Sacramento Valley:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 200 tons 175.00 FOB.
Tracy-Patterson-Stockton:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 750 tons 180.00 FOB.

Central California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 16,833 Tons Delivered: 2,950
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa steady in light test.
Demand moderate to good and supply light. Fair and Good Alfalfa steady to weak,
instances 5.00 to 10.00 lower with most decline in Northern San Joaquin Valley.
Demand light and supply heavy. Retail and stable hay steady. Demand good and
supply moderate. Still seeing hay getting delivered from previous contracts.
Milk prices still poor on futures board. Dairies continue to stay pulled back
from much additional hay buying, due to poor cash flow and also staying busy with
corn silage needs.

Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Fair 2,550 228.00-235.00 232.49 185.00-192.00 186.22

Hanford-Corcoran-Tulare-Visalia FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Premium 300 242.00-242.00 242.00
Fair 1,330 200.00-225.00 217.68 170.00-175.00 171.77

Kern County FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 150 230.00-230.00 230.00 190.00-190.00 190.00
Fair 3,475 205.00-220.00 213.67 165.00-177.50 170.97
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 250 240.00-240.00 240.00
Good/Premium 1,150 225.00-235.00 227.83 180.00-185.00 182.50
Alfalfa/Grass Mix Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 100 215.00-215.00 215.00

Western Fresno-Madera-Firebaugh FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 150 215.00-215.00 215.00 175.00-180.00 177.88
Fair 1,150 200.00-205.00 201.96 165.00-177.00 169.65

Southern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 13,423 Tons Delivered: 1,625
Compared to last week, Premium and Supreme Alfalfa not tested. Demand moderate
to good and supply, not producing this quality of hay. Fair and Good Alfalfa
steady in limited test. Demand light and supply moderate. Retail and Stable hay
steady. Demand good and supply moderate as producers continue to strive to fill
barns. Exporters have mostly pulled back on buying Alfalfa but still busy with
Bermuda, Kline and Sudan. Weather has made it tough to put up attractive hay this
past week.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 400 245.00-245.00 245.00
Fair 200 240.00-245.00 242.50 175.00-185.00 177.92
Utility 250 220.00-220.00 220.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 270.00-270.00 270.00 200.00-220.00 211.11
Good/Premium 100 270.00-270.00 270.00 200.00-205.00 201.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 270.00-270.00 270.00 210.00-230.00 222.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 75 350.00-375.00 358.33 250.00-250.00 250.00
Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 310.00-310.00 310.00 240.00-240.00 240.00
Timothy Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 405.00-405.00 405.00 340.00-340.00 340.00

Antelope Valley - Mojave Desert FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 250 240.00-260.00 244.00 185.00-200.00 194.00
Forage-Four Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 275.00-275.00 275.00
Forage-Three Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 220.00-220.00 220.00 190.00-200.00 198.40

Blythe - Parker FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Fair 350 185.00-200.00 197.14 130.00-145.00 135.41
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 200 210.00-215.00 213.75
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good/Premium 25 190.00-190.00 190.00 145.00-145.00 145.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 150 195.00-195.00 195.00
Fair 463 200.00-205.00 201.08 145.00-150.00 149.42
Alfalfa Export
Premium 199 220.00-220.00 220.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 220.00-220.00 220.00
Good/Premium 400 205.00-220.00 211.88 165.00-170.00 168.18
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good/Premium 100 200.00-205.00 202.50 155.00-165.00 158.87
Bermuda Export
Premium 2,882 185.00-205.00 195.06
Bermuda Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 220.00-220.00 220.00
Bermuda Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 620 200.00-210.00 208.06
Good/Premium 350 200.00-200.00 200.00 125.00-125.00 125.00
Klein Grass Export
Good/Premium 1,440 170.00-175.00 173.61
Good 100 160.00-160.00 160.00 115.00-115.00 115.00
Sudan Domestic Cattle
Fair 2,000 170.00-170.00 170.00 103.00-120.00 109.19
Sudan Export
Good 519 190.00-210.00 201.56 125.00-125.00 125.00
Fair 2,675 155.00-170.00 162.66 97.00-120.00 105.98

Other hay: 675 Tons:
Blythe - Parker:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 100 tons 185.00 FOB.
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa grassy 250 tons 220.00 Delivered.
Imperial Valley:
Export Fair Klein Grass rain damage 200 tons 145.00-165.00 FOB.
Stable/heavy>115 lb bales Good/Premium Bermuda bleachy 125 tons 180.00 FOB.

Source - USDA Market News, Moses Lake, WA 509-765-3611
24 hour market information: 509-765-0311
www.ams.usda.gov/LSMarketNews


----------

